# Ecualizador a 4 bandas pasivo o no pasivo



## Soopy46 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola muy buenas, e estado buscando pero no encuentro lo que busco exactamente.
Lo que necesito es un ecualizador que se pueda conectar al amplificador que e dejado colgado...

la otra es que no se si tiene que ser pasivo o no, yo os dejo el diagrama del amplificador (funciona a 12v)
no me importan lo que ecualize, sino lo que pueda arreglar el sonido

gracias desde ahora

salu2


----------



## rash (Jun 18, 2009)

hola y no te sirve el control de tonos del TDA 1524?

saludos


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 18, 2009)

podria ser, pero necesito ecualizar 5 entradas, pero gracias por contestar...


si uso uno pasivo funcionaria bien?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

Soopy46 dijo:
			
		

> la otra esque no se si tiene que ser pasivo o no, yo os dejo el diagrama del amplificador (funciona a 12v)
> no me importan lo que ecualize, sino lo que pueda arreglar el sonido



    

Mas vale que te importe lo que ecualize, por que si no, no vas a "arreglar" ningun sonido.
Para usar un equalizador "pasivo" los primero que tenés que conocer es el defecto del sonido que estás teniendo. Si alguna/s frecuencia/s aparecen "aumentadas", tal vez un ecualizador pasivo te permita corregir algo, ya que los pasivo solo proveen atenuación de frecuencias. Si tenés frecuencias que han "desaparecido" entonces tendrás que proveer refuerzo y solo lo podés hacer con un ecualizador activo.

Claro que todo esto corre asumiendo que no querés desperdiciar potencia del amplificador. Si no te importa desperdiciar potencia...entonces podés usar uno pasivo de todas formas, pero no pretendas que haga maravillas...el Q de los filtros es muy bajo y las correcciones son de "banda ancha", aunque para cinco bandas....hummm

Saludos!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 19, 2009)

ezavalla me gusta tu forma de expresarte, y e decidido con ayuda de un amigo de hacer un ecualizador activo, aqui les dejo la imagen...

esperoo que funcione.

ah y el amplificador y el pramplificador los he echo individuales, a*C*a también les dejo los imagenes


salu2 y muchas gracias por gastar un tiempo conmigo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2009)

Soopy46 dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla me gusta tu forma de expresarte, y e decidido con ayuda de un amigo de hacer un ecualizador activo, aqui les dejo la imagen...



Tene cuidado con ese ecualizador, por que mas que un ecualizador es un control de tonos con agudos, medios y graves, y excepto los medios, eso ya te lo dá el preamplificador que vas a usar, asi que no creo que ganes mucho con ese esquema.
Por el foro hay algunos ecualizadores activos con A.O. que si bien tienen mas bandas que las que necesitás, podés eliminar algunas que estimes innecesarias. Estoy seguro que esos esquemas te van a dar mas posibilidades que el que vos has elegido.

Saludos!


----------



## moondoongoo (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola, me arme una etapa de potencia (un ampli) de 4 canales x 20 W cada uno.
Quería que me recomienden algun proyecto de ecualizador para hacer.
Me dijeron que tiene que ser activo, pero no se la diferencia que hay entre activo y pasivo.
Esperando me sepan aclarar mis dudas.
Gracias


----------



## Lauta (Feb 10, 2011)

moondoongoo el amigo ezavalla lo aclaro arriba:





> los pasivo solo proveen atenuación de frecuencias. Si tenés frecuencias que han "desaparecido" entonces tendrás que proveer refuerzo y solo lo podés hacer con un ecualizador activo.


Ademas los pasivos no utilizan energia externa, no se alimentan, los activos si, y tambien tienen un OP.AMP.
Yo te recomendaria uno activo, a mi gusto tienen mejor rendimiento.


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 13, 2011)

okey, tengo que seguir con el proyecto.. que hace tiempo que apenas lo puedo tocar..
gracias por la info Lauta

a ver, tengo este equalizador a tres bandas. tengo varias dudas, cada duda un color 



Verde = salida "positiva ¡"y tierra de audio?
Rojo = entrada de 12V positiva y negativa?
Negro = entrada "positiva" y tierra de audio?
*el condensador electrolítico C1 no debería estar al revés?

alguno no concuerda con lo que he dicho?


 si cojo la el amplificador con preamplificador TDA 7377, y TDA 1524, necesitaria un mezclador. me explico

ecualizadores (por ejemplo 3) cada uno a una entrada del mezclador, y la unica salida, a la placa de los TDA.

seria esa la distribucion correcta?
algun mezclador que se recomiende?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ESte mezclador me serviria? lo publico fogonazo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-compacto-total-6-canales-12356/


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 13, 2011)

ahora que pienso, eso de las imagenes, es un control de tonos.. que seria mejor de un ecualizador?
alguien sabe de alguno de "confianza"?

este serviria?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-10-bandas-estereo-pcb-pwb-13001/

lo que claro, si alguna es estereo.. tendria que hacer dos por cada linea...
exactamente que hace un ecualizador?
gracias


edit: es para grabar musica (guitarras, bajos, bateria, voz.... (instrumentos) necesitaria el ecualizador seguro para que suene bien? quizas envez de 10 bandas, con 3 a 5 bandas ya tendria? me aconsejan que haga un circuito mono o estereo, es para saber como hacer los eq.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2011)

Soopy46 dijo:


> ahora que pienso, eso de las imagenes, es un control de tonos.. que seria mejor de un ecualizador?
> alguien sabe de alguno de "confianza"?


Este anda OK
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Soopy46 dijo:


> Verde = salida "positiva ¡"y tierra de audio?
> Rojo = entrada de 12V positiva y negativa?
> Negro = entrada "positiva" y tierra de audio?
> *el condensador electrolítico C1 no debería estar al revés?
> ...



Las indicaciones estan bien, el cap de la entrada no esta puesto sobre Vcc por lo tanto no es critica su polaridad, solo bloque el paso de DC.



Soopy46 dijo:


> si cojo la el amplificador con preamplificador TDA 7377, y TDA 1524, necesitaria un mezclador. me explico
> 
> ecualizadores (por ejemplo 3) cada uno a una entrada del mezclador, y la unica salida, a la placa de los TDA.
> 
> ...


Una duda, si vas a usar el control de tonos, conectado al mixer , ya no seria necesario el TDA1524 no?

Y el mixer es un aporte mas de Tupolev, no de Fogo.


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 14, 2011)

el tda 7377 seria un amplificador y el 1524 preamplificador.
haria la primera placa, la que estan juntas..

el mixer lo necesito seguro.. y los eq.
algo mas se necesita?
gracias por los consejos


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 14, 2011)

porque, si pusiera un amplificador lm609 (no recuerdo que era...) en cada entrada del ecualizador, estos que vayan al mixer, y el mixer direto al pc o necesitaria algo mas? ampli y/o preampli de esos que he dejado arriba, o algun filtro o algo de eso?..


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Soopy46 dijo:


> porque, si pusiera un amplificador lm609 (no recuerdo que era...) en cada entrada del ecualizador, estos que vayan al mixer, y el mixer direto al pc o necesitaria algo mas? ampli y/o preampli de esos que he dejado arriba, o algun filtro o algo de eso?..



No entendi nada de lo que quisiste decir, cual es tu idea?


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 14, 2011)

a ver, lo que quiero hacer es una mesa de mezcla, ya sea para grabar una bateria (que son 6 micros) o guitarras. pero necesito amplificadores y ecualizadores para modular (¿?) bien el sonido y que quede bien al grabarse al ordenador.
Mi idea de mezclador (mixer) es esta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-compacto-total-6-canales-12356/

en cada una de las entradas iria un ecualizador (que pregunto como tendria que ser, si estereo o mono, y de cuantas bandas), y mis principales ideas eran estas:

1: a 3 bandas
http://img171.imageshack.us/i/ecualizador3bandasparae.jpg/ (nota: esta mas arriba)

2: 5 bandas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-5-bandas-circuito-impreso-probado-4673/

y antes de los ecualizadores, yo creo que tendria que haber un amplificador, por minimo que sea (o tendria que ir despues? (estoy haciendo el seguimiento de arriba a abajo))..
mi idea de amplificador (simple) es esta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-lm386-11569/

el de tupolev (el segundo comentario)

adjunto una imagen más para que se entienda a que me refiero...



esa es mi idea.. si alguien sabe una distribucion mejor, o algo que consiguiera mejorar la calidad, le estaria agradecido.

a las entradas de micro/audio, se conectaria o la guitarra directa (por eso decia lo del amplificador. que ahora que pienso quizas necesitaria reberb.. pero no se..) o con una pedalera (cual ya dispone de reberb..)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2011)

Soopy46 dijo:


> a ver, lo que quiero hacer es una mesa de mezcla, ya sea para grabar una bateria (que son 6 micros) o guitarras. pero necesito amplificadores y ecualizadores para modular (¿?) bien el sonido y que quede bien al grabarse al ordenador.
> Mi idea de mezclador (mixer) es esta:......


Si quieres armarte una mesa de mezcla, ¿ Por que no aplicas los circuitos adecuados ?, por ejemplo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-modular-13752/

Un ecualizador pasivo solo te da atenuación, si quieres resaltar una banda de frecuencias debes amplificar todo y luego atenuar lo no deseado, un ecualizador activo, te da ganancia en una banda de frecuencias sin afectar a las demás.


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 14, 2011)

ahora me has liado un poco.. con eso del mezclador modular, que consigo?
ah y si lo hacia como la imagen, los ecualizadores cojia unos activos..
entonces que hago imagen o link? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-modular-13752/

en el caso de link, fogonazo, cuales de los circuitos necesito? cuantas placas salen? porque hay varias cosas que no acabo de entender..

me aconsejas que lea todas (o casi todas) las paginas del mezclador modular? para ver como hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2011)

Todo depende de cuanto quieras conseguir y cuanto estés dispuesto a trabajar.
El mezclador modular, como el nombre te lo indica es modular, lo puedes armar con las partes que necesitas.

Si lo que quieres en armar una mezcladora como para grabar, yo creo que tienes 2 posibilidades, la del post o esta otra:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> o esta otra:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/



Por lo que quiere hacer, esta es la opcion mas viable, sino te vas a enredar demasiado con la otra.


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 15, 2011)

mmm creo que prefiero complicarme asi aprendo algunas cosillas nuevas, e ire poco a poco y preguntando bien antes de hacer nada, ya que quiero hacer algo bueno, o almenos intentarlo.. me leere bien los dos, y ya dire mas tarde...
muchas gracias a los dos por contestarme 

en el mezclador modular, esto seria lo que necesito y como debo conectarlo segun lo que necesito, verdad?



> PCB Left/Right EQ - Output Board, se hace cortando la pista, como vista adjunta.
> PCB Pream Board, como la secuencia del bus, todos los canales que quieras juntos y después 1 placa Efect Board, 2 placas Left/Right EQ - Output Board y 1 Headphone.
> De izquerda a derecha, como lo standad en audio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2011)

Soopy46 dijo:


> mmm creo que prefiero complicarme asi aprendo algunas cosillas ....



Ese es un control de tono activo de 5 etapas, todavía te hace falta el previo para micrófono.

Aquí tienes previo + ecualización:

Ver el archivo adjunto 3809​


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 15, 2011)

lo que me referia era que si lo que habia escrito eran todos los modulos que tenia que hacer segun lo que necesitase..


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Soopy46 dijo:


> lo que me referia era que si lo que habia escrito eran todos los modulos que tenia que hacer segun lo que necesitase..




Lo que necesitas son 5 (o 6) circuitos como el ultimo que puso fogonazo. eso es pre y eq por canal.


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 15, 2011)

vale, creo que lo tengo mas claro, segun este dibujo

Ver el archivo adjunto 11416

necesitaria:

9 de estos (o los que necesite): pramplificador y ecualizador. que es la plaquita chiquitita?
Ver el archivo adjunto 3818

1 de estos: efect board
Ver el archivo adjunto 3832

dos de este: (salidas de izquierda a derecha) estas irian directas al pc?
Ver el archivo adjunto 3830

y una de estas: salida de cascos
Ver el archivo adjunto 48069



me equivoco? espero ir bien..  si voy bien luego ya preguntare unas cositas pequeñas sobre las conexiones






> Lo que necesitas son 5 (o 6) circuitos como el ultimo que puso fogonazo. eso es pre y eq por canal.


si envez del de fogonazo, pongo los de tupolev, iria bien?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Soopy46 dijo:


> si envez del de fogonazo, pongo los de tupolev, iria bien?




Calro, entonces debes seguir todo como en tu ultimo msj.


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 15, 2011)

ok, perfecto.
los potenciometros lineales, donde irian conectados en los eq.?
y la otra plaquita que hay al lado en la misma imagen que es?

en los 7915 y 7815 (en el ampli de auricular (el ultimo)), lo que tienen al lado son disipadores de calor?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Soopy46 dijo:


> ok, perfecto.
> los potenciometros lineales, donde irian conectados en los eq.??



Asi es, esos son los lineales



Soopy46 dijo:


> y la otra plaquita que hay al lado en la misma imagen que es?



Son los indicadores de pico de señal.


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 15, 2011)

mi pregunta era que donde se conectaban los pote. lineales..
lo el indicador, que iria conectado con las salidas con el mismo nombre? y que funcion tiene?

ya he ido a preguntar por los componentes del proyecto, y parece que los tendre todos.. primero hare las salidas, luego el efect, y luego los eq. primero uno, probare que vaya, luego otro, y lo mismo, asi hasta que termine.

parece que me voy entendiendo mas sobre el tema, asi que gracias a pipa09, fogonazo, tupolev(por postear los circuitos) (y algunos usuarios que tambien respondieron) Gracias por la ayuda, e intentar responderme.

porcierto, no tendre ningun problema para conectarlo al pc verdad?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Como donde iian conectados? en los diagramas estan todas las indicaciones de la posicion de cada componente.
El detector de picos te indica cuando la señal llego al punto de saturacion.

No hay ningun problema donde sea que lo conectes.


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 15, 2011)

en la salida para los cascos, tengo varias dudas sobre algunos de los componentes:
Ver el archivo adjunto 48069

el 7815 y 7915 son LM? (LM7815 y LM7915)
las resistencias que pone 0 ohms, las considero de 10 ohms?
los diodos de la derecha cuales uso?

las indicaciones 0 VAC; 15 VAC; 15 VAC, que significan? (son de voltage discontinuo?) 
las indicaciones sw2a R; sw2b L; sw GND, que significan?

este circuito lo podria utilizar solo? (es para probar que vaya, y si va, seguir con el siguiente, que son las otras dos salidas..)
l


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Si, son LM
Si dice 0Ω, no es 10Ω, ahi coloca un puente.
VAC, voltaje alterno.
Son las entradas de audio, que debe provenir de alguno de los otros modulos.
GND es tierra, Ground en ingles.
Cualquier diodo comun de 1A
 Y si, lo podes usar solo.


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 15, 2011)

ok, lo de LM me lo he imaginado pero he preferido preguntar antes..
y lo de 0Ω, me referia que quizas se haya saltado el 1, pero bueno, si dices puente, puente sera..
VAC - voltage alterno. mmm necesitaria un transformador que saque 15V alternos, verdad?
lo de las entradas de audio era para asegurarme (para hacer una prueva, con que conecte de ahi un jack o cualquier cosa rapida para provar que va, serviria?) y GND tambien.

mañana empezare con el proyecto asi que de momento ninguna duda mas. Gracias pipa09

en el master fader (las dos placas de amplificacion) sale record, eso que seria?


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 16, 2011)

ahora empezare con la salida de auriculares.. cuando tenga algo, lo publico.


buenas noches


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 17, 2011)

ya tengo la placa y varios componentes..
faltan los condensadores de 10.000 uF el pote 10k doble, y alguna cosilla mas.. asi que cuando me haya llegado ya posteare algo sobre la placa.
un saludo


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Se me hace que no seria tan necesario los 10.000uF, con menos andarias bien,


----------



## Soopy46 (Feb 17, 2011)

bueno.. ahora ya estan pedidos... porque pedia tanto? (que motivo?) o porque se tienen que poner? es por lo de corriente discontinuo


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

la verda no se porque tan grandes, teno entendido que al uasr reguladores integrados, como los LM, no es necesario la misma capacidad de filtrado que sin ellos.


----------



## markitosb (Abr 9, 2011)

hola  amigo no tendras el  diagrama con  los componentes para el ecualisador   grasias por  el pbc


----------

